# Backpacking w Kids



## justuspr (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey I have a 6 year old and a 4 year old that I'm wanting to take on a overnight backpacking trip. Based on their Hiking experience I want to keep it to around 3 miles round trip (4 tops). They've both done longer day hikes but I'm going to have them carry their own bags and water on this one. 

I was considering the following locations:

1. Ruth Lake up in the Uinta's 
2. Smiths Creek Lakes up by Francis Peak
3. Adams Canyon Near Layton

However I didn't grow up in UT and know that I'm barely scratching the surface of whats available. I want to go the last week of August, I want it to be within a couple of hours of Layton, and I don't want my boys to freeze at night. 

Any other suggestions or Pro's and Con's to my first 3?

Thanks


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ruth Lake can be very cold at night the last week in August.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Good on you for taking them. I started taking my boys when they were 8 and 5. Lots of good memories. The key to doing anything with kids is to keep it fun and comfortable.


----------

